# Silver Queen! ... Be Honest



## janebloggs (Oct 22, 2013)

I am removing my presence from the forum. Thank you for the kindness up until now. Jane


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 22, 2013)

*more pictures*

I am removing my presence from the forum. Thank you for the kindness up until now. Jane


----------



## JOEL (Oct 22, 2013)

The frame and crank are Silver King parts, the rest look like replacements. You will need a seat post with a wedge (like a stem) for this frame.


----------



## jkent (Oct 22, 2013)

First thing I would do is pull that ugly basket off the front. They cause more damage than they are worth. I can see I one of the pictures where the basket has just about rubbed through the head badge. 
list of wrong parts:
Seat post, fenders, Handle bars, wheels, You are missing a lot of the bike even for a basic model. 
You would need triple step chrome wheels, correct Stainless steel fenders the rear fender should have small holes all the way around the outer edge for skirt guards. The handle bars and stem should both be Aluminum like the rest of the bike, And this will probably be the hardest part to find. The Seat post should be a straight seat post with a wedge on the bottom and a bolt on the top to tighten that wedge up, like a handle bar stem. And I think for a basic model bike it would have a Delta top load light on the front fender. The kick stand is also wrong on your bike it should have a rear drop stand.
the good thing is you have a nice start to a nice bike. and second most of the parts for a girls bike are not that hard to find. Look on EBay I seen two set of girls fenders on there for sale at a really good price. and I seen a set of Lobdell triple step rims on there also. One more thing I forgot to mention is you are also missing the aluminum truss rods. those may not be so easy to locate. A lot of the girl s bikes get stripped to build boys bikes and most of the parts that are missing on your bike are interchangeable. 
Nice bike and good luck with the hunt and the build. I look forward to seeing your progress.
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Honestly I think you will be over the money by the time you get this 'fixed' up. To find the correct parts will be expensive and you will never recoup your investment. Even if you just buy generic parts you will probably have more in it than you can sell it for. Had you bought this bike to keep and ride I could maybe justify spending money. Buying bikes to flip requires a lot of knowledge regarding the bikes themselves and market conditions. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is a picture of a complete bike with painted fenders which was an option. And one without painted fenders.  And I also am with Shawn on this, I see no way to build this bike generic or correct and make a profit unless the bike was gave to you.
Even then the profit would be marginal. But here is the picture anyway just to give you an idea of what the bike should look like.


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 22, 2013)

--removed --------------


----------



## chitown (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree with the others on it being hard to recoup your investment of 3 bills. Some of the parts needed are harder to find than others. And if it is a base model (L5) than it wouldn't have had the truss rods so they aren't necessary to be correct. The girls model truss rods aren't compatible with the boys as the head tube length is shorter on the boys therefore shorter truss rods. 

Good luck either way and keep us posted on the deal. Don't feel to bad though as it is a cool piece of American history and a good start to any collection... just paid a little too much to what these generally go for.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 22, 2013)

janebloggs said:


> Whoah! I should have checked here first.
> 
> They didnt ship it yet, so hopefully we can slink out of this one. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Thanks!!




Wow calm down elcorrecto police!... Jane if yer gonna ride the poop out of it then who cares... Take the fenders off and call it a day.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2013)

As I mentioned previously flipping bikes to make money is not an easy prospect. Personally this is a hobby to me and I rarely buy a bike with the intent of making a profit on it. Occasionally I come across something or decide a particular bike doesn't fit my collection and will move it along. If you are looking to make a few dollars the first thing to do is research the bike you are considering to determine originality, completeness, and value. Headlights, racks, tanks, seats, and pedals can often run hundreds of dollars so know what you are looking at. Next you need to understand the market. Girls bikes are typically much tougher to sell than boys bikes and buying incomplete or frankenbikes will rarely pay off. Lastly, to make money flipping requires a lot of hustle--you need to be scouring CL and Ebay to include looking under headings that might not seem logical. Getting known in you local area as a bike person and building contacts with antique, consignment, and the local Goodwill can pay off. Do all of this and then some you _may_ make some money otherwise enjoy the hobby--ride the bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Wow calm down elcorrecto police!... Jane if yer gonna ride the poop out of it then who cares... Take the fenders off and call it a day.




Her intent is to make a profit--if it was just to ride and enjoy I'd say no problem. V/r Shawn


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 22, 2013)

I am removing my presence from the forum. Thank you for the kindness up until now. Jane


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 22, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Her intent is to make a profit--if it was just to ride and enjoy I'd say no problem. V/r Shawn




Sorry just saw that part at the bottom!


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 22, 2013)

I am removing my presence from the forum. Thank you for the kindness up until now. Jane


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 22, 2013)

janebloggs said:


> Whoah! I should have checked here first.
> 
> They didnt ship it yet, so hopefully we can slink out of this one. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Thanks!!



You asked people to be honest so here goes. You said it took three weeks to seal the deal so you had time before then to check here on the value. The seller wasn't selling to you so you could make a profit and I'm guessing you didn't tell her that was your intent. There is nothing wrong with flipping bikes but there is with paying for something and then backing out because you have buyer's remorse. Maybe the woman you bought it from will have no problem refunding your money but some people might. 
As someone else said in an earlier post, flipping bikes for profit is hard work and a little luck and there will always be some hard lessons learned along the way when things don't go quite as you planned.


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 22, 2013)

I am removing my presence from the forum. Thank you for the kindness up until now. Jane


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 22, 2013)

*wwwwww*

--removed --------------


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 22, 2013)

Did "_*she*_" now ?

Um, you better visit the break room at the bottom of the forum page. 

pap
.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 22, 2013)

"_janebloggs_", please report to The Break Room ...

"_jaaaaane bloooooggs_", report to The Break Room !!

:eek:

pap
.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 22, 2013)

I think Jane has a lot of explaining to do.........


----------



## El Roth (Oct 22, 2013)

*this cracks me up...smh*

Thread: Silver Queen! ... Be Honest


----------



## kccomet (Oct 22, 2013)

jane i hope you stay on the cabe, i can tell you have a sense of humor and at least a passing interest in bicycles. sounds like youve got your first and second lesson in bicycles 101. thats a great bike to start with, learn from, a money maker no. there are very few secrets in the bicycle hobby, ive just read the break room. ok there are two sides to every story but in defense to the seller he just wants to sell the bike. you bought it paid for it..... lesson learned. i hope you did get your money back if so, major props to the seller although his story, her story is a little different than yours. i hope you two kiss and make up. anyway i hope you hang in there,,,,here. dont worry if you do anything really terrible we will just ban you.


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 22, 2013)

kccomet said:


> jane i hope you stay on the cabe, i can tell you have a sense of humor and at least a passing interest in bicycles. sounds like youve got your first and second lesson in bicycles 101. thats a great bike to start with, learn from, a money maker no. there are very few secrets in the bicycle hobby, ive just read the break room. ok there are two sides to every story but in defense to the seller he just wants to sell the bike. you bought it paid for it..... lesson learned. i hope you did get your money back if so, major props to the seller although his story, her story is a little different than yours. i hope you two kiss and make up. anyway i hope you hang in there,,,,here. dont worry if you do anything really terrible we will just ban you.






That is very nice of you. If only the gentleman on this webforum were the same.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 22, 2013)

Well the part of her story about "_the lady in Wisconsin_" checks out ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-VINTAGE-SILVER-KING-MONARK-BICYCLE-WITH-LIGHT-AND-BASKET-ALUMINUM-FRAME-/171138557003?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d8a7244b&nma=true&si=Noik3TO7wXYJcpnZkQDhxE8F688%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_48wt_1399

Looks like we have a situation involving several bikes and different transactions with more than one person here.

pap
.


----------



## El Roth (Oct 22, 2013)

so the bike were not in her possession when it was on eBay? that's fraud. what a shame..i seen that happen few times.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 22, 2013)

janebloggs said:


> I am removing my presence from the forum. Thank you for the kindness up until now. Jane




Indeed

Well then, here's a little going away song fer ya ~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFAd-zpqWiU



pap
.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Oct 24, 2013)

*Wow! What happened?*

Did I miss something? Why did she quit? One bad purchase doesn't make you a bad person.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 24, 2013)

baronvoncatania said:


> Did I miss something? Why did she quit? One bad purchase doesn't make you a bad person.




"she" left cause "she" wasn't who "she" said "she" was or something


----------



## baronvoncatania (Oct 24, 2013)

*Geeeze!*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> "she" left cause "she" wasn't who "she" said "she" was or something




Am I really that slow?


----------

